# Haybox cooking



## Anne (Dec 22, 2013)

Have any of you ever tried this method of cooking??   Sounds interesting.  

http://thermalcooker.wordpress.com/category/types-of-thermal-cookers/haybox/


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 23, 2013)

I t sounds like a lot of trouble and wasted time to me. We use a pressure cooker for beans, roasts, and such. Uses less energy because it cooks in less time.


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 23, 2013)

2nd that.  Might be useful if we're reduced to cooking one thing at a time over a campfire or something but as an energy saver?  Gotta be kidding.  Slow cookers and multifunction cookers do that and you don't have to build the damned things.


----------

